# BMC Road Racer SL01 weight vs. 2005 Bianchi Giro weight



## the black bullet (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello,

Can someone please tell me the weight of the BMC Road Racer SL01 frameset. Also, does anyone know the weight of a 2005 Bianchi Giro frameset. This is my current ride and I am looking to get a BMC. I would love a full carbon Team Machine, however, my funds don't allow it (poor college kid. 

Thanks for your help. 
J.A


----------



## kneepain (Mar 4, 2006)

1300g (2.9lbsish) on the Road Racer (at least thats what competitivecyclist.com) reports for the frame alone.


----------



## Saltybiker (Jun 14, 2007)

I just had one built up and although it is not super light, it is super fast! Very happy


----------

